# Story Time, Kingfisher Eating Pond Fish



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Just remember a story Pond owners may be interested in, Ive got a large pond in my backyard full of large Koi fish ( now only babys left) but they had just had about 30 odd babies, then one day I awoke at 5am to hear my dog barking, I looked out of the window to see a large kingfisher bird leaning over the pond with a fish in its mouth, It left me with literally 2 large Koi and all the small black babys that managed to find cover in the pond weed, After that we never saw it again :whip:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awww, damn 

I was taking some baby goldfish up north. I stopped at a friends, and put the orange fish into a orange bucket for the night... did I cover it? No. Were they there in the morning? No.  Either a bird, or cat or something.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

sure it was a kingfisher? They dive for fish and fly off, plus they are quite small. was it blue with an orange front? Or was it silvery grey, quite tall. Probably a heron not a kingfisher


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah, just found it out was a heron :lol2:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

lol i was just imagining a tiny kingfisher with a large koi in its beak

i thought maybe it was a heron lol


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

lots of people lose there fish to heron they are evil and look it haha my grandad caught a heron in his back garden with his biggest carp spearing it with its beak


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Natonstan said:


> Yeah, just found it out was a heron :lol2:


Was going to say that must be one hell of a kingfisher if the ponds full of large koi :lol2:.Giant kingfisher the area would be packed with twitchers.


----------

